# Locked Out



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi,

I got locked out of my account, username is Violet28. I am not sure how to get access because I don't have the email anymore that I registered with. I tried messaging a couple of mods but haven't heard anything.
Thank you,
Violet


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Violet29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got locked out of my account, username is Violet28. I am not sure how to get access because I don't have the email anymore that I registered with. I tried messaging a couple of mods but haven't heard anything.
> Thank you,
> Violet


Are you sure the mods you pm'd are on the site right now? In any case you may need @EleGirl as the administrator to solve the problem. Check main page at bottom for who's on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Violet28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got locked out of my account, username is Violet28. I am not sure how to get access because I don't have the email anymore that I registered with. I tried messaging a couple of mods but haven't heard anything.
> Thank you,
> Violet


It's fixed now. I merged the two accounts. Just use our new email and password going forward.


----------

